# Misc fish related stuff F/Sale



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay so I have so much stuff in boxes and hidden away here and there ( HEY! I'm just like alot of you guys ) its time to get it together and sell so as I can maybe find room for another fish tank .
I will hog the next few posts for photos.....sorry guys ...I will have them loaded with misc stuff for sale with pics and prices. There will be heaters/air pumps /hob filters decorations and the like . Please feel free to ask any questions you want 
ALL prices are O.B.O. btw 

*Sliding glass top for a 30 tall *? ...10 $ 
Its width is 29 in. each piece is 4-1/2 in. deep comes with slider pieces and knob on the one that slides

*Glass tops for 180 gallon tank or 75 *gall I am asking 20$ per 2 piece set...(180 needs 3 sets )
each section is 22-3/4 wide and consists of 2 pieces of glass one is 12-3/4 deep and the other is 7-3/8 deep. one set ( 180 gallon ) is made of 1/8th and the other set of 2 is 3/16 I have to check on the hinge pieces but am sure they are all there .

*Fake Tree bark* 10 $....sutable for aquariums and suck . size is 24 inches wide and 14 tall.

* HEATER...50 watt super mini* (new in box never used ) The controler plugs into a wall and heater sits in tank.Very nice set-up .I have one in my 20 gallon and it works great. Has green light to show its plugged in and a red one to show the heater is on... 10$...see photo below

*Ebo-Jager 150 watt heater* with suction cups.This is green in colour and would be great fo a planted tank. Works great less than a year old. 10$ *SOLD*

*2 -Jager 250 Watt heaters* ( no holders yet ) ...but .will look for some, they are 18' long ...10$ each..*SOLD* 

*SAPPHIRE brand 700 Watt heaters / controller.* Comes with the original stainless steel probe/heater as well it comes with 2 never been used still in boxes 350 watt BLACK probes/heaters ( glass in plastic housings ) ( for lack of a better term for plug in derect heaters )..the controller has 2 outlets and will accomendate both new units. ( I have NO idea how many watts the original heater is) asking 75$ for all 3 heaters and contoller










forgot to put the original stainless probe in the photo ...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

will be clean though ^^^



























Actuall color









close up but not this dark....not even close


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

*A/C 80 HOB *comes with sponge and bio rings ,lid ..all the good stuff...photos to come if needed....20$ *SOLD*









wood is 17'' long 8'' deep 7'' high rock is ...7-1/2'' L X 6-1/2 X ''3-1/2 ''
Heres a rock and wood combo^^^^^^ ( sorry selling as set of 2 only ) they fit well together 25$
Pleco caves from 3'' PVC pipe connectors...I have cut the bottom off of them so as they sit flat to the tank and gives a larger flat area in side.,,use them for this
DIY - Cichlid Cave

I have several different types.....2-3 $ each or take em all for 15$

























they are sitting on the carpet so you can see how sleek they are ^^


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

1 bag of colour quartz sand( never opened ) tan in coulor 35$*[SOLD*/COLOR]

75 gallon tank/stand /glass tops and coralife fixture. This is in mint shape .The stand is home made and is real sturdy. has access for hoses through rear/top of stand. I am asking 400$ for the complete setup.Photos to follow

5 foot tank stand...24-1/2 '' deep 60 -1/2'' long - 39-1/2 '' Tall . Stand is SUPER heavy duty construction and can fit a 4 foot tank underneath ( opening is 30-1/2 ' tall ) with room for access and ac 100 will fit on bottom tank..I once had my 180 on top and no movement what so ever,
asking less than the material costs...100$










80 gallon tank tank has woodgrain trim and is in good condition except for the slightest little chip on the side edge.It is not that noticeable and has been there for years . tank size is 48.5 x 18.5 x 22,5 tall 75 $ 

will sell both above items ( 5 foot and 80 gall )for 150 $


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

is the sliding glass top 29" exactly? i managed to break one side of the lid on my 120, and its like 28 3/4", i maybe interested.

EDIT
i dont think it would work right with mine, i was gonna use a spare 5" peice that didnt break to fill in what would be left in the back cause its only 9" total but it wont fit.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

you have a PM.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for additions and price changes


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmèd you for 700watts heater and controler


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

is the jager heater rated for 40-60gal? looking for something for a 58g, which ideally i gather is 200w....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> is the jager heater rated for 40-60gal? looking for something for a 58g, which ideally i gather is 200w....


according to this sight ...Eheim GmbH & Co. KG | JÄGER aquarium heater

it would be good for 200 to 300 lt so approx 70 gallons. I think it would be fine myself. 
Can't beat the price . 300 L = 80 us gallons


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

just realized i have a 200w jager in my 33, so can put the 150 in there and use the 200 on the new tank. pm sent. may be interested in some of your other stuff as well


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

200 watt Jager works better on my 75 gal than a 300 watt Aqueon works on my other 75 gal.
I really like the jager heaters


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump...


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

check pm i sent last nite


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

goodguy bump!


----------

